# A Couple Of Questions About Males



## Demetrius (Oct 27, 2006)

Ok first off, let me explain that this is not a post about human males or anything of that nature. This is a post about male marijuana plants. I know, most people cringe at the sound of the word male and marijuana in the same sentence but hey, you couldn't have one witout the other, (and seeds are pricey). My problem is, I don't seem to be able to sprout any males. Some people just have no luck, lol. Anyways, here are my two questions:

1. If one was to have a male plant and switch it to 12/12 would compact floros be adequate at producing usable polen or does it need the strength of an hps?

2. Has anyone ever heard of a mist of liquid that you spray onto a marijuana plant and it will change the sex of it, (male to female and female to male.). I saw an add in High Times, or Heads or something but I can't remember the name. Bad memory.

Anyways thanks.

Demetrius


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2006)

Demetrius said:
			
		

> Ok first off, let me explain that this is not a post about human males or anything of that nature. This is a post about male marijuana plants. I know, most people cringe at the sound of the word male and marijuana in the same sentence but hey, you couldn't have one witout the other, (and seeds are pricey). My problem is, I don't seem to be able to sprout any males. Some people just have no luck, lol. Anyways, here are my two questions:
> 
> 1. If one was to have a male plant and switch it to 12/12 would compact floros be adequate at producing usable polen or does it need the strength of an hps?
> 
> ...


*I have seen some pretty good bud grown with CFL lighting so i don't see why you wouldn't be able to get some good pollen from a male. Also i have heard of the product you are talking about but like you i also have a bad memory.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey, I took the liberty of moving this over to the breeding section. 
Here is an article that tells how to boost female ratios. But also addresses what will increase males.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1974

The Chemical you are talking about is gibberlic acid. This can create Femminized seeds. 



> Galoch (1978) indicated that gibberellic acid (GA3) promoted stamen production while indoleacetic acid (IAA), ethrel, and kinetin promoted pistil production in prefloral dioecious Cannabis. Sex alteration has several useful applications. Most importantly, if only one parent expressing a desirable trait can be found, it is difficult to perform a cross unless it happens to be a hermaphrodite plant. Hormones might be used to change the sex of a cutting from the desirable plant, and this cutting used to mate with it. This is most easily accomplished by changing a pistillate cutting to a staminate (pollen) parent, using a spray of 100 ppm gibberellic acid in water each day for five consecutive days. Within two weeks staminate flowers may appear. Pollen can then be collected for selfing with the original pistillate parent. Offspring from the cross should also be mostly pistillate since the breeder is selfing for pistillate sexuality. Staminate parents reversed to pistillate floral production make inferior seed-parents since few pistillate flowers and seeds are formed.


http://www.mellowgold.com/grow/mjbotany-removed/

Here is a link on the amounts to use.
*http://www.hightimes.com/ht/grow/content.php?page=act_growshow&id=813&totalrecords=1000*

You CANNOT smoke the bud this stuff was sprayed on. Also this form of "sex reversal" is ok for growing female plants, but the seeds that are made should not be used for any further breeding as any future generations may express the hermie trait.

Here is another read by SOMA
Rodelization 
http://boards.cannabis.com/showthread.php?t=34027


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks TBG and Mutt for the responses. Ok, i'm glad I'm not going to have to buy another hps just for future males. That would have sucked.
I read that article about increasing female ratios. I got a couple of ideas about what I could do to get a male. I guess I'll just have to test out a few things. Has anyone ever tried to stress a young vegetative plant to increase the chances of it turning male? Any success stories? Thanks again for the quick responses.

Demetrius


----------



## rockydog (Oct 28, 2006)

Not being able to sprout males, that is a good problem for most. May I ask what strains you are crossing or are you just trying to get more seeds of the strain you are growing?


----------



## Demetrius (Oct 28, 2006)

I am currently growing Big Bud from Nirvana.  I wasn't going to cross it with another strain this time, just try to get some more Big Bud seeds.

Demetrius


----------



## SFC (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Demetrius. This is what I do with the males I want to use for pollenating. For the first week, or two of flowering they are  ok to leave  right in there with the females. The male balls are not open yet,and the females don't have a enough ( hairs) to except pollen with yet anyway.  Once you get to around two weeks though they are both getting a little friskier.  Take  two rubbermaid tubs. Cut a hole in the top of one tub for your cfl ( I use the spiral bulb deals).
  It is also advisable to add some extra vent holes, because they will sweat in there.  Put your male, or two even inside the one you will use as the bottom, then place the other one over the top of it.  A handy little grow box has been created.  Mind you should have these in a seperate location or area away from your females, (a closet, or whatever).  Do not worry about having a perfectly light proof container, although it does help. These are males you are not worried about them turning hermie LOL.   After a week, or two you should have quite a bit of viable pollen available.  Get your pollen, then discard the males.


----------

